
Emacs Rocks - rfreytag
http://emacsrocks.com/
======
freedomben
I feel like this was a missed opportunity to use emacs.rocks (which as of
right now is not registered. Hurry!)

~~~
giancarlostoro
Pretty sure ".rocks" didn't exist yet when this domain was purchased. It's not
all that new[0].

[0]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=emacsrocks.com](https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=emacsrocks.com)

------
8fingerlouie
As a die hard Vi(m) user, who just rage quit Emacs today because it messed up
on undoing things (Emacs did what Emacs does, sadly my brain doesn't work the
same way), I had hoped to see more than just "more excuses to never leave your
editor"

~~~
duckerude
I like to use undo-tree for making sense of my undo history. It's inspired by
Vim, apparently, so it might work for you.

[https://elpa.gnu.org/packages/undo-
tree.html](https://elpa.gnu.org/packages/undo-tree.html)

~~~
FPGAhacker
Undo-tree is pretty awesome. Saved me from anguish more than a few times.

But alas, emacs is just too slow during startup for my workflow. I use it with
clojure but only because of Cider.

~~~
duckerude
It's very snappy to open if you run it as a server. Defining an alias for
'emacsclient -a= -c' was enough for me. It will boot Emacs if it's not already
running, but otherwise, you immediately get a new frame hooked up to the
running instance. You can also run Emacs as a systemd user service, to spare
even that first delay.

You do have to get into the habit of exiting by closing the buffer or the
frame instead of quitting Emacs.

~~~
FPGAhacker
I’ve tried that a few times, but inevitably emacs+plugins get into a bad state
and I have to restart.

Plus I haven’t figured out how to keep my buffers organized. When I’m working
on project x, I don’t want to see project y buffers. I’m sure there are many
plugins for that too, but the state gets corrupted over time and stuff I use
quits working.

I much prefer separate instances for separate work, and nvim or vim start from
scratch faster than an emacsclient connects.

------
techie128
Long time emacs user here. This is a great resource.

P.S.: I also happen to be a vi user.

~~~
epse
EViL?

~~~
jhcl
Unlikely, probably just DUmB.

------
AzzieElbab
The amount of time it takes to setup tune customize and debug emacs is no
longer justifiable

~~~
pmoriarty
Some people like to paint ducks or build model airplanes. Some relax by
plopping down in front of their PlayStation or TV for a few hours. Others like
to tweak their editor. Is that so wrong?

~~~
AzzieElbab
Not at all. Emacs works as a hobby but unfortunately lost its practicality

~~~
iLemming
You have any idea how long does it take to fine-tune a piano? How difficult
and expensive is to adjust a Formula 1 bolid for a specific track? How long
does it take to train a service dog?

Just because it takes time and effort to master and fine-tune a tool, required
process does not render the tool impractical. Au contraire - it makes that
tool the best suited for the task.

~~~
AzzieElbab
pardon. One shalt not argue with a true believer

